# The "nothing better to do" Ruger Build



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Reduced Pull Springs Kit
Muzzle-Break
Muzzle-stabilizer
Speed-lock CS Spring
Extended Mag release
Bolt Bumper
WENT FROM THIS:









TO THIS:


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy that a interesting looking squirrel poker


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can't wait to see how she handles. I am leaning toward a "guided" tree-rat outing. I will offer up a few spots for a few fellas to attend. I take the party out to where the the tree-rats play. Each may bring a weapon of choice and we take turns at the critters.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A buddy of mine goes down around Marietta and slays them, we were supposed to go between christmas and new years but never made it.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Let me know Smalls if you would like to get out. I was planning on this weekend but depends on the weather.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

It sounds great but unfortunately I have to work this weekend(actually the next 2 weekends) maybe we can make it out towards the end of this month or early Feb.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

got to luv the 10/22. I to also put in lighter springs, hammer, bolt buffer, and a butler creek target barrel with hogue stock with simmions 10/22 scope 3-9 AO this thing is a tack driver with just about any ammo. Wolf target gets best groups but for hunting I like cci ammo.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I wouldn't mind being included in this outing. BC I will shoot you a pm.

Huntinbull


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't see the pics because of my blasted work internet, but I love 10/22 builds. I just picked up a "virgin" 10/22 that I am debating on whether or not to customize. It shoots pretty well, but is just so darn ugly. Plus, I already have one 10/22 build that cost me more than I would like to admit.

I was looking at the Boyd's Applejack thumbhole stock and one of those red, fluted barrels that are in the new Cabela's shooting catalog. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Huntinbull-
You should organize a Black Squirrel outing in your area for us to attend! You guys have tons of those tree rats down there! I would come for sure!!!!!!! And we could all show off our sqirrel pokers! -Gabe


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hope to get out tomorrow since it supposed to finally warm up and I almost over the Flu.


----------

